# Website with info about regions,employment etc



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I just found this and it looks like it could be a good resource for people thinking of coming over. It's a little outdated ( the stuff I was looking at was from 05 2013), but unfortunately I don't think Spain's going to have turned itself around in a few months. It tells you what jobs employers are most likely to be looking to fill, and which sectors job seekers have come from, for example in Madrid there may a possibility of finding work as an information technology trainer (most probably in Spanish) or a refuse sorter and the people who are looking for work are unemployed waiters (yes waiters!), bricklayers and shop assistants.
Apparently native teachers are needed in Cantabria...
https://ec.europa.eu/eures/main.jsp?catId=449&lmi=Y&acro=lmi&lang=en&recordLang=en&parentId=&countryId=ES®ionId=ES0&nuts2Code=%20&nuts3Code=null&mode=surpluses®ionName=Comunidad%20de%20Madrid


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I just found this and it looks like it could be a good resource for people thinking of coming over. It's a little outdated ( the stuff I was looking at was from 05 2013), but unfortunately I don't think Spain's going to have turned itself around in a few months. It tells you what jobs employers are most likely to be looking to fill, and which sectors job seekers have come from, for example in Madrid there may a possibility of finding work as an information technology trainer (most probably in Spanish) or a refuse sorter and the people who are looking for work are unemployed waiters (yes waiters!), bricklayers and shop assistants.
> Apparently native teachers are needed in Cantabria...
> https://ec.europa.eu/eures/main.jsp?catId=449&lmi=Y&acro=lmi&lang=en&recordLang=en&parentId=&countryId=ES®ionId=ES0&nuts2Code=%20&nuts3Code=null&mode=surpluses®ionName=Comunidad%20de%20Madrid


really interesting!!

I'm going to link to this thread in the FAQs thread


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> really interesting!!
> 
> I'm going to link to this thread in the FAQs thread


I don't know how accurate it is, but I've certainly heard of waiters and shop assistants being out of work around here, and found it hard to believe, but it's born out by this report!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know how accurate it is, but I've certainly heard of waiters and shop assistants being out of work around here, and found it hard to believe, but it's born out by this report!


looking at the data for this area it does seem to back up 'word on the street' too


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I had a giggle when I read about the "hard to fill" posts in my region. It's quite true!

EDIT: And yes, I think it's true. It's really hard to find *qualified* teachers with *experience* up here. 

Thanks for sharing. This is really interesting!


----------

